# Getting used to new studio monitors



## Greg (Mar 1, 2019)

Recently got a pair of Focal Trio 6's to replace my Adam a7x's. The difference is pretty astounding and the clarity is fantastic. However, I think my ears are struggling to get used to how revealing they are. I hear so many flaws in my previous work and even in professional mixes that I used to think were pretty much perfect on my Adam a7x's & headphones, etc. Certain mid and high end frequencies pop out as really harsh or overbearing to my ears, and I don't think its my room as I've tested it extensively and have a lot of treatment.

Any tips for how to deal with that massive change up in the studio, and how long it took you to get used to working with new monitors? I think either my ears need to get used to these, or they are just not quite right for orchestral material. Strings especially sound quite harsh and nasal, even in my favorite soundtracks of all time.

Thanks!


----------



## burp182 (Mar 1, 2019)

Time and listening to familiar commercial material are always the path for me. I think that listening to your own work introduces far too many variables until you're REALLY sure you've acclimated yourself to the new combination. I use widely varying styles of music to provide exposure to both highly dynamic and heavily compressed examples with equally wide variations in orchestration. My usual choices have specific things in each I use to benchmark the new setup. After a while, I feel confident enough to make mix decisions.
I do think that something like Sonarworks might be of value to you, too. It helps to smooth out the room interactions and allows you concentrate on the subtleties of the new monitors.

As always, YMMV.


----------



## wst3 (Mar 2, 2019)

One of the few major episodes of buyers remorse occurred when I finally retired my Yorkville YSM3s for a pair of Presonus Sceptres. I didn't use near field monitors a lot back then, mostly listened to my mains (UREI 809s), a whole 'nother discussion<G>.

BUT... I vaguely recall needing time to get used to the YSMs (I think late 80s, early 90s? I don't change monitors often).

And it wasn't like I hadn't heard the Sceptres before I purchased them. Monitors are not something I can buy without hearing them first.

Anyway, so the Sceptres are markedly different sounding monitors. And I was a little bit concerned. So I spent a couple weeks cleaning the studio, repairing cables, and just plain listening. All the while I had some of my favorite tracks playing through the Sceptres. I'd also switch between all three monitor pairs for reference.

I don't know how many hours I spent, it wasn't all that many, before I started to get accustomed to them. It's been a while now (two years maybe?) and I know what to expect from them, and I can trust my mixes to translate. For a while I also had a pair of LSR305s, borrowed from a friend. If anything I'd probably say they were closer to what I'd expect from consumer loudspeakers, and it was a little easier to mix on them from the start. They made for a fantastic sanity check. I'll probably end up getting a pair to keep one of these days.

And I will almost certainly upgrade from the Sceptres at least (but hopefully no more than) one more time. I'm quite fond of the Barefoot monitors, and PMC, ATC, and a couple others. The next step up will be a large one, and I'm in no great hurry (except when I am mixing) to spend that money.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 6, 2019)

About a year and half ago I upgraded my KRK 5's and a Steinberg UR22....to Yamaha HS8's and an Apogee Element. I was was actually shocked at what was revealed in past mixes, embarrassing actually. Took me about a year to get used to the new setup, but I understand them now and know the "sweet spots". I have the KRK's hooked up as a reference, and can't believe how awful they sound!


----------



## danbo (Mar 18, 2019)

Maybe you need to regularly listen to more sources, your ears would learn to adapt.

People consume music in all sorts of circumstances, especially video games I do. My studio has


Stax SR009 reference (custom amp + R2R external DAC)
Variety of dynamic and planer headphones, including gamer headphones
Adam A3X surround
Logitech 5.1 surround
Logitech 2.1 gaming
Variety of cheap computer speakers

Nothing will be more resolving than a pair of electrostatic headphones, the rest is for variety, my ears get bored too. In the old days I'd also listen on Oris horns, Maggie planers, etc.


----------

